# Positive creators you have found on YouTube



## Water Draco (Sep 16, 2017)

I thought I would put this one forward as an opportunity for everyone to post about YouTube channels that you have found that put forward positive content. Rather than the usual tripe served to us on the telly box. If you could also give a little description to go with your suggestion that would be fantastic.

So I will start with suggesting Alec Steele’s you tube channel. Here is a person that enjoys his craft, loves to learn new skills and loves to share those skills by teaching others.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 16, 2017)

I'd recommend the modern rogue channel. They do experiments, cocktails, and random stuff and all the videos I've seen of them were a good time.


----------



## Austin Silver (Oct 12, 2017)

Grant tompson's "king of random" Channel is fantastic.  He does a lot of science and engineering type projects over there.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 12, 2017)

Pecos Hank

This man lives to the fullest; he goes storm chasing, snake catching, and jungle wading. He's very humorous, as well as a talented musician and a responder when people need help.

Totally recommend.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

First we're going to have to define "positive" more firmly.

I find PewDiePie video's positive, not to mention that of Sargon of Akkad, Roaming Millennial, Jordan Peterson, Stefan Molyneux and Count Dankula.

Going to edit this post in a couple of hours, writing why I find the channels positive. I will also include others as well, and why I find them positive.

~Edit~
Lol, I completely forgot about my post here.. Will have to make a second edit at some point later today.

PewDiePie: Good sense of humor. Good video editing skills. Interacts with his fanbase. Casual humor.

Sargon of Akkad: A Classical Liberal who talk and interact with people all across the political spectrum. Like Dave Rubin, likes to talk about today's issues. One of my favorite people on Youtube.

Roaming Millennial: She's so damn cute! Talks with people all across the political spectrum too. A very modest and interesting individual who often brings both the pros and cons of ideas. Keeping the conversation alive is important if we are to get along well enough as a species.

Jordan Peterson: One of the biggest figureheads to combat Marxism. His speeches and conversations/interviews are highly informative. 

Stefan Molyneux: Debunking channel. Usually longer videos where he talks about current issues, bring statistical data, evidence and facts to the table. Though some of his interviewees are just.. Cringy.

Count Dankula: Want a channel with good humor? Check him out. Gives zero fucks. 

Dave Rubin: Classical Liberal with his own channel where he interviews all kinds of people. Everything from Laci Green to Milo Yiannopoulos. Always fun to listen to his interviews.

Tim Pool: Journalism done correctly. Journalism done attempted with as little bias as possible. Brings both sides of an argument.

TheViperAOC: Age of Empires II game channel. Loooots of fun videos. 

LowkoTV: Starcraft, Starcraft and MORE Starcraft! <3


----------



## sushiii (Oct 17, 2017)

Oooh, I would recommend LGR!
He puts out a lot of videos on 90's computers, software and technology. It's all consistently interesting and very upbeat in tone. It never fails to cheer me up!

To start with watch either his Tech Tales series that focuses on the rise and fall of computing innovators and innovations, or the Oddware videos that showcase some of the most bizarre accessories and devices that have been released in our time.


----------



## Pteri (Oct 30, 2017)

I would totally recommend Ratboy Genius!
m.youtube.com: ratboygenius
Made by Ryan Dorin (a professional composer and pianist) many write this series off as just a meme or another "bad CGI" parody , but honestly and unironically this is one of the best series I've seen on YouTube. It's funny, charming and the music is _amazing_! Now I will admit, it's a little surreal and definitely not for everyone, but for me personally, it almost gives me nostalgia for all the shows in my childhood, as it seems just like a kids show in both storytelling and visuals (though there is definitely a deeper story going on)
I'd definitely recommend this series, especially if you're into music and appreciate it as much as me. And, as luck would have it, Ratboy Genius has just uploaded a new video!




-now to wait another 3 months-
Also, if you wanna watch the series and don't know where to start, I'd recommend Dreams Minecraft or The Flood First.




*rant officially over*


----------

